# Thoughts on Sauron summoning  Smaug



## Woo (Jan 25, 2002)

Anyone have any thoughts or ideas on why Sauron didnt use or call upon the aid of Smaug the dragon at the battle of the last alliance as well as the bane of durin, against Gil-galad and the exiles of Numenor!
Cause doesnt evil aid evil not hinder each other!


----------



## Mormegil (Jan 25, 2002)

Smaug wouldn't have helped Sauron because he was content with his pile of gold. What would Sauron be able to offer him that was better than that??


----------



## Eonwe (Jan 25, 2002)

I think its a great question. Similar to the one that gets me too: why did Sauron leave his Ring at the barad-dur (in a safe I guess haha) when he was taken to Numenor...

Gandalf said of Smaug that "the dragon Sauron might use with terrible effect". However, maybe Smaug wasn't around:

Third Age 1999: Thrain I founds Erebor
Third Age 2770: Smaug decends on Erebor


----------



## Bucky (Jan 28, 2002)

Durin's Bane (the Balrog) wasn't 'dug up' by the Dwarves until Third Age 1980, way after the Last Alliance.

I also believe in Appendix B of ROTK, there is a reference to when the Dragons began to reappear.

Here it is: 2570 'Dragons reappear in the far north'.

But, didn't it say somewhere the Eorl's ancestor killed 'Scatha the Worm? 
That would've had to have been prior to 2570, as the entry also states that Baldor son of Brego enters the forbidden door & is lost.


----------



## Tyaronumen (Jan 28, 2002)

Hmmm -- yeah, the question would then be: when was the last time that they had appeared to "re-appear" in 2570?

I wonder if perhaps the dragons weren't "slumbering" or some such nonsense during the War of the Last Alliance? 

That is a rather good question, though.


----------



## Snaga (Jan 29, 2002)

Woo

Good question. Answer in two parts:
(1) Smaug was either still in his egg, or hadn't left the Withered Heath for Erebor. So he wasn't well known at the time of the Last Alliance
(2) Sauron had only reformed after getting sunk with Numenor. He launched his attack on Gil-Galad and Elendil hastily, not allowing time for intricate negotiations required to acquire the services of a dragon. A dragon of Smaug's stature might well be up for a bit of battle and war, but he'd drive a hard bargain over treasure/loot I'll warrant.

Tyaronumen - I think the last dragon mentioned before Smaug is Ancalagon the Black killed by Earendil at the end of the First Age. Although Bucky's reasoning looks sound too.

Eonwe - why Sauron left the One at Barad-Dur when he went to Numenor. Well... if you remember the effect of the Ring on Boromir when his companion Frodo had it, what would Ar-Pharazon have done when holding Sauron as captive??! Ar-Pharazon with the Ring would have been some scary prospect! I agree though that he must have had a very safe hiding place for it in B-D though!


----------



## JeffF. (Feb 3, 2002)

*Description of battle of Last Alliance*

...says that "all living things were divided that day" and some could be found on either side even beasts and birds. I had wondered if that meant that dragons fought there but such a thing would be mentioned specifically i would hope, particularly if some fought on the side of the free peoples. The description is so vague though that each reader can decide for himself whether Sauron summoned dragons to his side or if they fought on both. Even so I doubt that they would have defeated the West since in the final overthrow of Morgoth, the great Eagles and Earendil defeated the winged dragons Morgoth unleashed at the last moment.


----------



## Smèagol_Gollum (Feb 10, 2002)

Perhaps since Smaug had yet to attack Erebor, he was not well known and Sauron was unaware of him. Or praps he still dwelt in the Withered Heath to the far north, out of Saurons reach. Or Sauron might have felt his forces were already strong enough to overtake a few Elves and Men. Good question though.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 14, 2002)

Also the dragons served Morgoth he was a valar sauron is a maia dragons are maia maybe they didn't want to be told what to do by their peers only their corrupters and superiors.


----------



## Gnashar_the_orc (Feb 16, 2002)

*Smaug?*

Is it true that Smaug was the last Dragon on the whole of Arda?


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: Smaug?*



> _Originally posted by Gnashar_the_orc _
> *Is it true that Smaug was the last Dragon on the whole of Arda? *




Yes i think it was rememeber gandalf said in fotr that there were no dragons left. I'm pretty sure he is.


----------

